
Lerna Open Source Version - freedomben
https://github.com/LernaOpenSource/LernaOpenSource
======
freedomben
For some reasons why, see:

Eric S. Raymond commentary:
[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8106](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8106)

Richard Stallman commentary: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/programs-must-
not-limit-freed...](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/programs-must-not-limit-
freedom-to-run.html)

